# poster with info. renewing padrón



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I have no idea if this is relevant to anyone but found this on FB today not sure how to link it without linking to my own page

Is about everyone having to register every 5 years


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

cambio said:


> I have no idea if this is relevant to anyone but found this on FB today not sure how to link it without linking to my own page
> 
> Is about everyone having to register every 5 years


it's about the padrón

some areas are putting these posters up or sending e-mails out apparently

the thing is.... the law saying that you have to was repealed quite some years ago

ayuntamientos CAN contact everyone to ask them to confirm that they still live at the same address as often if they wish - but what they CAN'T do, is only check up on foreigners, which is who the poster is aimed at


I think capnbilly would know more


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Ahh I see, I was not sure so thought I would share, feel free to remove if this is not a relevant post

thanks Xia

XX


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> it's about the padrón
> 
> some areas are putting these posters up or sending e-mails out apparently
> 
> ...


There's an article in this weeks RTN about this. Because so many local town halls have run out of money, they are trying to get as many people to sign on the padron as possible. They have also been told by Madrid to confirm who is resident here and whether they are on the padron. Equally they have to confirm that those currently on the padron are actually still here.

The threat is that thousands will be taken off the padron if this proof is not forthcoming.


Sounds like Madrid is trying to reduce the amount of money it has to give out to the local town halls!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> There's an article in this weeks RTN about this. Because so many local town halls have run out of money, they are trying to get as many people to sign on the padron as possible. They have also been told by Madrid to confirm who is resident here and whether they are on the padron. Equally they have to confirm that those currently on the padron are actually still here.
> 
> The threat is that thousands will be taken off the padron if this proof is not forthcoming.
> 
> ...



can't say I blame them!!

so many aytos have encouraged non-residents to register in the past, that there must be tons who shouldn't be 

Jávea though, estimates that it loses around 2 million euros a year because of those who DO live here who aren't on the padrón 


here's the law https://www.boe.es/diario_boe/txt.php?id=BOE-A-1996-753


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

What I can't understand is , yes they want to make sure that they register all they can but,once registered if I need a new one for any reason i just show my driving licence with nie number on. Therefore all the council has to do once people are registered is confirm to central government that they are all here ? If a paper trail is required , which I can't believe for a minute, then just instigate a computer programme that randomly renews every padron throughout each year. 
job done.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> What I can't understand is , yes they want to make sure that they register all they can but,once registered if I need a new one for any reason i just show my driving licence with nie number on. Therefore all the council has to do once people are registered is confirm to central government that they are all here ? If a paper trail is required , which I can't believe for a minute, then just instigate a computer programme that randomly renews every padron throughout each year.
> job done.


 I think that foreigners are being targetted in this campaign because when they leave the country they so often don't bother letting anyone know - they just go.

really they should 'unregister' so you can see where Madrid is coming from - there must be tons on the padrón who don't live here any more

& let's not forget the aytos which in the past (illegally) encouraged all property owners to register - resident or not

the campaign should really be aimed at those who DO live here but aren't registered


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

gus-lopez said:


> job done.


Indeed. Job done.

But that assumes that the Spanish authorities (whoever they may be) are in any way efficient—which none of them are.

It's actually quite amusing that the authorities themselves are becoming entangled in a mess of their own creation. Actually it's not amusing it's laughable.

It's even more amusing that anyone with half a brain cell now knows that as soon as they register with the town hall as being resident, the hacienda will start poking their nose into their tax affairs and want them to start declaring their worldwide assets.

No-one will do that if they can avoid doing so.

Yet another example of how the stupid Spanish authorities shoot themselves in the foot.

It's pantomime just how inefficient they are.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

gus-lopez said:


> What I can't understand is , yes they want to make sure that they register all they can but,once registered if I need a new one for any reason i just show my driving licence with nie number on. Therefore all the council has to do once people are registered is confirm to central government that they are all here ? If a paper trail is required , which I can't believe for a minute, then just instigate a computer programme that randomly renews every padron throughout each year.
> job done.


Actually, the law on managing the padron is not dissimilar to this. They're supposed to exchange information electronically with all sorts of agencies, and if discrepancies are identified, then follow these up. In addition, they're supposed to do sampling and monitoring, so picking a selection and validating them. Finally, they're supposed to send you your information every 5 years, so you have the opportunity to change anything that is incorrect. If you ask for a certificate during the 5 years, the clock restarts, because you've actually confirmed your details.

This, to me, seems a perfectly reasonable system, the problem, as always is in the implementation. What they're not supposed to do, is stick up threatening poster, saying you will be removed if you don't go and sign on, particularly if these are aimed at certain sections of the community.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Last year the Valencia 'bods' removed thousands from the padron and then told us all to come and register again.

The stupidity was that our then 12 year old was removed but his twin sister was not and nor were his parents! So, using their entire brain cell all at once, they had assumed that a 12 year old must have gone back to UK without his parents and without his brother and sister!


----------



## holt (Jul 15, 2011)

Pardon my ignorance, I still don't understand a few basic things about the padron, despite digging through the forum for a couple of hours.
And I am in position at this time to get educated on this matter, as I just purchased a place that I use for the half a year stay in Spain.
What I wonder is:
- do I HAVE to sign up in the padron, or is optional? What could happen if I don't sign up and somebody in the ayuntamiento gets upset with this?
- what are the PROS AND especially CONS for being in the padron?
much appreciated... and Happy new year to all of you!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

holt said:


> Pardon my ignorance, I still don't understand a few basic things about the padron, despite digging through the forum for a couple of hours.
> And I am in position at this time to get educated on this matter, as I just purchased a place that I use for the half a year stay in Spain.
> What I wonder is:
> - do I HAVE to sign up in the padron, or is optional? What could happen if I don't sign up and somebody in the ayuntamiento gets upset with this?
> ...


if you *live here * you register on the padrón

if you don't - then you don't

there are no 'cons' at all to being on the padrón if you live here

the 'pros' are that there are sometimes discounts for public transport/utility bills/pensioner cards/museums etc

the padrón cert is required to be shown for many things such as registering with a doctor

the town receives govt money for every resident on the padrón which is used for things like street lighting/schools/education/libraries/social services

if you *do *live here, register as resident, but don't register on the padrón then that can cause problems - equally if you *don't *live here & register


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> if you *live here * you register on the padrón
> 
> *if you don't - then you don't*
> It's not always as simple as that, though. For eight years I lived with my husband and children in various different municipalities due to his job but we always remained on the *padrón* of our home town because we were buying a VPO which we would have lost if we hadn't. This is totally legal as we were *desplazados por motivos de trabajo* and we had no problem in getting our children into school wherever we lived.
> ...


I think the councils should try harder to motivate people to register though, as I know of many people, even couples, who are registered in different municipalities because they have a family home there and road tax is cheaper, or they have their business there, etc.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

Actually, as general summary I would say Xabiachica is spot on.



xabiachica said:


> if you *live here * you register on the padrón
> 
> if you don't - then you don't





anles said:


> It's not always as simple as that, though. For eight years I lived with my husband and children in various different municipalities due to his job but we always remained on the padrón of our home town because we were buying a VPO which we would have lost if we hadn't. This is totally legal as we were desplazados por motivos de trabajo and we had no problem in getting our children into school wherever we lived
> .


Could you point out the law which allows you be stay registered as "desplazados por motivos de trabajo". That's not my understanding of the law on registration. It clearly says that if you live in more than one place, then you should register in the town where you live the longest.

I am aware of the term "desplazados por motivos de trabajo", but I thought that related to when you were overseas, but I may be wrong. 



xabiachica;2746514
said:


> the town receives govt money for every resident on the padrón which is used for things like street lighting/schools/education/libraries/social services.





anles said:


> This isn't totally accurate either. If you think about it, it wouldn't even be possible as the padrón changes every day due to births, deaths and people moving. Funding and competences are allocated to them in brackets, i.e. municipalities of more than 5000, 20000, etc. However, it is important to register to keep up the numbers. Last year my town had a massive campaign to try and rise the popuation to over 20000 as we were only a couple of hundred short. Unfortunately, it didn't achieve it's aim.


Actually Xabiachica's quote is totally correct. Why on earth would they take into account births and deaths every day.

The amount received is based on a very complicated formula, BUT 75% of the is based on the number of inhabitants, according to the figures in the padron at the end of each year. You are correct in that there are brackets of inhabitants , but in fact the brackets are used to provide a coefficient (multiplier) to weight the funding. The higher the bracket, the more the coefficient. So in your example, the coeeficient is 1.17, but the coefficient for the 20,000+ bracket is 1.30, so you get more funding by moving into the next bracket.


----------

